# Solved: How to easily make an accurate 3D model of your head for free?



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, 

Are there any apps that enable you to easily make an accurate 3D model of your head? 


I need an app thats intuitive, easy, fast and free. Since I am not into 3D modeling and neither do I want to pay 2000+ dollars for a software I am going to use only once. I dont know anything about 3D designing, and so I need a simple and easy software. 

My goal is to make an accurate model of the head for choosing hairstyles, insight into cosmetic procedures etc. 

Btw I have a slow net connection so online apps will not work for me. I am on Windows 8.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Can try Daz or Poser

Need to have a account at the site.

http://www.daz3d.com/shop/products

Many of the programs and add-ons are free. 
These are just some.
http://www.daz3d.com/shop/free-3d-models-and-content

Poser cost so try DAZ Studio 4.5.
http://poser.smithmicro.com/poser.html

They will take some learning. 
You have a forum there and also can go to YouTube to learn.

FaceShop for Photoshop cost.
http://www.daz3d.com/shop/faceshop-for-photoshop

May be others that are free also.

Blender is the free open source 3D content creation suite
http://www.blender.org/

NOTE: Best to have a good computer because rendering 3D images can take time even with a power PC.


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

hewee said:


> Can try Daz or Poser
> 
> Need to have a account at the site.
> 
> ...


Thanks. They seem to be really complex and will take a lot of learning!!! Yikes!! 

I was hoping for a very easy to use program, and I just need to create a model of my head for choosing hairstyle and cosmetic procedures.

Any other easy options?? What about Autodesk Catch 123D??

Btw Downloading Blender now, will take some time, with the slow internet.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Don't know but Autodesk Catch sounds like it may work.
http://mechanicalphilosopher.blogspot.com/2011/11/autodesk-123d-catch-mini-review.html

OK "choosing hairstyle and cosmetic procedures" is a all new thing.
Not free
Virtual Fashion Makeup
http://download.cnet.com/Virtual-Fashion-MakeUp/3000-31713_4-10348538.html
http://photo-makeup-software.com/index.php
Others
http://en.softonic.com/s/makeup-software-free-download.

OK try this first online.
No 3D but makeup etc.
http://perfect365.arcsoft.com/online.html
http://download.cnet.com/ArcSoft-Perfect365/3000-31713_4-75609675.html
Has paid and free version but don't know if it does the hair.

http://www.portraitprofessional.com/photo_editing_software/
http://spc-international.com/site/?page_id=46

I know there had to be a lot more and maybe free also but a paid one may gave you more.




http://perfect365.arcsoft.com/


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

hewee said:


> Don't know but Autodesk Catch sounds like it may work.
> http://mechanicalphilosopher.blogspot.com/2011/11/autodesk-123d-catch-mini-review.html
> 
> OK "choosing hairstyle and cosmetic procedures" is a all new thing.
> ...


Cool Thanks!!

Btw, I wanted to create a 3D model for measuring and putting it to picture balding, hairstyle, choosing a spectacle and for reshaping nose.

And btw, cant go for pay ones, because they require a credit card and government only allows international credit card for a few people who fit the criteria. -_-

It will take some time to read up all of the links.

And Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome.

Post also in these forums and your get so many others that can help.

http://www.daz3d.com/forums

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/forumpro/index.php

Look here at these. old link so software will be newe versions but lots is listed.
http://www.snap2objects.com/2007/07/45-best-freeware-design-programs/
http://www.snap2objects.com/2007/08/40_best_open_source_graphic_programs/
http://www.snap2objects.com/2007/09/15-free-online-image-editors/
http://www.freebyte.com/graphicprograms/#imageconverters
http://freeartsoftware.com/

Also don't forget add-on, filters and plug-ins that can be added to programs can help out also and many are also free.


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

Btw, if I wanted to create photos with visual effects like super powers, which software should I try? 

For e.g. ice or shockwave emerging from a person's hands. Which software should be able to create that easily? The software should be easy and intuitive.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That's a hard one to answer. Your want a program that does layers.

Many are free.

Great site here.

http://www.techsupportalert.com/

Best Free Digital Image Editor
Best Free Paint Program

And others listed here http://www.techsupportalert.com/pc/image-tools.html

Some times it may be easy to one thing in one program and another thing in another program.
So having more then one program can help out. Just save in .pds so you keep the layer and can use the image in most programs.

Now with Photoshop you can get brushes etc in all shapes and that is just about everthing and endless
Also you got "Photoshop® Express online" that seems limited
http://www.photoshop.com/tools/overview

Paint Shop Pro you got tubes and there are so many free tubes.

Before I forget your see FREE many place so check that the program really is free and not just free to download and stops working 30 days later.

Paint Shop Pro is not free but you can do so much with all the tubes.
Other program may let you import tubes or 
As photobrush calls Nozzle's. http://www.mediachance.com/pbrush/index.html
As PhotoImpact calls Stamps. Also I have opjects and shapes I can add and get free and make http://www.corel.com/corel/product/...g20038&segid=1258&storeKey=us&languageCode=en
http://pircnet.com/

I use PhotoImpact the most and have after getting version 6 so 14 years ago. But I use Photobrush also and have other image programs also. Some I have not installed on this PC but got them in a box some place. 
You got to just play around and you the undo and play some more to see what all each program can do.

Want to learn from the best on Photoshop then go here. 
http://www.russellbrown.com/

So to do what you want an easy way is the stamps, tubes nozzles, brushes etc and have them pre-made and you just click and add them in another layer and adjust them

Gimp or some other free programs may be able to do this also. Gimp is harder to learn.
Clip art can be added in any progran that has layers.
http://www.bestclipart.com/


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

hewee said:


> That's a hard one to answer. Your want a program that does layers.
> 
> Many are free.
> 
> ...


Wow Cool!!! Thanks!!! I was actually looking for a click and add software like Picasa, except that it lets you add super powers and effects like that.

I will check out the links and see what I can make.

Btw, if I wanted to make 3D sketches or diagrams of an invention which program should I go for? 
The program should be really easy to use, intuitive and free. I am no engineer so, I cannot use Autodesk Inventor and other Autodesk Products, and Basic CADs are still unfeasible, since you have to learn a lot just to make a simple 3D sketch. Google Sketcup is only good for architechtural stuff. 
So I was wondering are there any free programs out there, that are very intuitive and you can easily make 3D simple sketches of your inventions?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

And you want to do all this for free... I guess that's not asking to much...


----------

